# GoodTurns needs GoodThoughts



## GoodTurns (Aug 25, 2008)

Shoulder surgery is on for Wednesday at 7:30.  Saw the surgeon last Friday, he did some manipulations and decided that he would book some "extra" time in the OR as he expects to find more than the MRI is showing.  Best case, 1 week immobilized, then 3 weeks in a sling.  Realistic case 3-4 weeks immobilized, 4 weeks sling.  Worst case...nah, won't go there :wink:.  Right shoulder (yes, I'm right handed), so my shop door will be closed for a while.  Fun part A will be the 6-8 month rehab before I am allowed to touch a volleyball!  Yee-ha!  Fun part B is that I am allergic to opiates...I don't even get the good stuff!  Please don't feel slighted if I don't get back to you on any questions...I'll try to learn to use the mouse with my left hand.

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers (and giving me a place to moan!)
Jon


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

That what happens when you go chopping through doors to get at people........


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 25, 2008)

Jon,
First thing you need to do is get some chop sticks.  This way you can hold the chop stick in your teeth and type while immobilized!  :biggrin:  Oh you meant just your right arm and shoulder.  

And what is this crap about the shop being closed?  First of all your son got you into this so the least he could do is whatever you ask of him in the shop!  And second Ken mangled his hand and did fine.  You need to practice holding a skew with your foot.  

On a serious note, good luck and we will think about you, while watching Saw and Saw II.   Muhahahahaha


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck Jon, prayers coming your way.


----------



## BullDurham (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## markgum (Aug 25, 2008)

Best of luck with the surgery. Keep the pain pills away from your wife. Mine mixed them with my kool-aid and took me to Home Depot.  Next thing  I knew we had a kitchen make over.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jon,

I'll be thinking of you during your surgery.  Hang in there.


----------



## shull (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck Jon.

A tip that may come in handy...using the mouse in left hand I found that reversing the buttons made the transition easier.  Go to the control panel and settings under mouse.  Worked for me, but then folks always said I was a little backwards


----------



## Rodzilla67 (Aug 25, 2008)

Best of luck to you sir.


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 25, 2008)

Jon, good thoughts are being sent your way for your upcoming surgery.


One favor. I know that you are allergic to the good stuff. But, could you get a prescription anyway please???

Home Depot isn't that far, and I could use a new kitchen too....:tongue::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## tbroye (Aug 25, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are with you.  That will be two of you I will be thinking about Wednesday.  A good friend, and coworker is having surgery on his right hand on Wednesday and he is an artist so he will be laid up for awhile also.  I will tell you what I told him, use your left hand.  Good luck


----------



## dgscott (Aug 25, 2008)

Rotator cuff? I've had both done. It will take a while (walking your fingers up the wall), but you'll get there. Good luck!
Doug


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 25, 2008)

Good Luck Jon, hope everything goes well for you.  We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 25, 2008)

Jon, Buck up bub,  Seriously take it easy, I've probably pushed a little bit harder than I should so my therapy sessions and mobility/dexterity aren't exactly painless, What ever else you do LISTEN to the PT thats technical talk for "personal torturer" (waterboarding)  might be less stressful :biggrin:
 Good luck and a fast recovery with the surgery I hope they can find some pain meds to help, (one comes to mind, but if memory serves it works best on the nose) :hypnotized: but that was along time ago and possibly why my memory is in it's current state :beat-up: my PT was not impressed when I showed up with gorilla glue on my nice fresh skin this morning.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck Jon , sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way .
Learn that left handed mouse quickly , it won't be the same around here without you .


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 25, 2008)

dgscott said:


> Rotator cuff? I've had both done. It will take a while (walking your fingers up the wall), but you'll get there. Good luck!
> Doug


  Rotator cuff, partial tear; Labrum, complete tear; biceps tendon, frayed or shredded (this is where the "extra" time comes in).



PR_Princess said:


> One favor. I know that you are allergic to the good stuff. But, could you get a prescription anyway please???
> Home Depot isn't that far, and I could use a new kitchen too....:tongue::tongue::biggrin:


  you have Ed so wrapped around whichever finger you want...you can have the new kitchen, just tell him I said it was ok!

Thanks all for the encouragement!


----------



## el_d (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck Jon, Hope all goes well.


----------



## Verne (Aug 25, 2008)

Prayers for favorable results coming your way.
Vern


----------



## Fred (Aug 25, 2008)

Best of luck on your upcoming surgeries. I am sure that all will go extremely well for you! :biggrin:

I think you ought to get Dawn the meds anyway since I am sure Ed will really appreciate them when he sees that "you" have pre-approved Dawn's new kitchen! 

Really, best of success on the shoulder. Hopefully it will not keep you out of your shop to long. Just don't rust things or else they may have to do it all over and the second time around would definitely be a pain in the butt, er, in your case, your shoulder!


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 26, 2008)

Jon   Your pain may be insignificant compared to what you wll experience with the blanks I sent you ! Wishing you all the best .   Wayne


----------



## rherrell (Aug 26, 2008)

GOOD LUCK, JON! No opiates? Bummer.:biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 27, 2008)

*GoodThoughts worked!!!!!*

EVERYTHING went best case!!!!  I am home and as functional as a left-hander can be.  Thanks for the thoughts and prayers...now you can switch them to the re-hab phase!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow that is great.  Much better to rehab at home than at the hospital.  Glad things so far so good.

Mike & Linda


----------



## tbroye (Aug 27, 2008)

Jon

Great to hear every thing went best case.  Hope the rehab goes as well.  One down now I am waiting to here from my friend in Post Falls, Idaho who is having surgery today on his right hand for the 4th time because of Carple Tunnel and trigger finger.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 27, 2008)

Let me just say...OW!. good now that is out of the way. I wish you a speedy recovery. I had a friend go through this and can tell you he did recover, but it can be slow.


----------



## Draken (Aug 27, 2008)

Good luck on the surgery Jon!  Get patched up now so you'll be up to next year's NOVA IAP picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 27, 2008)

Great news, Jon!!!

Keep us posted on your rehab.


----------



## markgum (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad to hear that.  Now keep up with the PT.  Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## VisExp (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm glad things went well Jon.


----------



## itsme_timd (Aug 27, 2008)

Good luck Jon.  Praying for a speedy and effective surgery and quick and comfortable healing!


----------



## bitshird (Aug 27, 2008)

Great news Jon, glad everything went smoothly, now get on with the rehab and start turning.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 28, 2008)

Good luck on your upcoming surgery. There are other drugs besides opiates for pain. Use an ice machine, it will help with the pain.  It looks like a small six pack cooler with hoses attached to it and it has a motor.  You fill it with ice and water and it circulates the cold fluid through a pad that you can wrap around your shoulder. Keeps down the swelling and pain.  I use one when I had several knee surgeries.  It is great.  Ask your doctor about using one. A little costly, but well worth it or maybe someone on IAP near you has one you could borrow.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad to hear it Jon! My chanting worked...OOMMMMMMMM:laugh:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad to hear it's going well.  Keep us informed.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 27, 2008)

My Shoulder Works!!!!!!  Got to spend a little time with my lathe this morning for the first time since the surgery.  No stamina, but no pain!  Made several slimlines for stock and didn't blow up anything!  Life is GOOD!


----------



## randyrls (Sep 27, 2008)

Jon;  When you start working with the PT, ask them if it is harmful to do more exercises than the minimum.   When my mother had knee surgery, she did exercises much more than the minimum they said.  She got out of PT 2 weeks early.  They told her, "No need to take up the time, just keep on doin what you are doin".   But take the trainers advice....


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 27, 2008)

Jon , Glad to hear you are able to get back to turning , Just don't over do it .


----------



## mitchm (Oct 1, 2008)

Jon, excellent that the op went well. Wishing you a speedy and full recovery!!!!!


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad to hear that you are recovering so well from your surgery.  I can understand the frustration of not being able to turn.  Just go slow and don't overdo it.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 1, 2008)

Jon good to learn your back with scary sharp objects in you hands on second thought


----------

